# Quick ID? pretty good pics 2 P's



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

What are these guys? Both fairly mature. 6" plus.

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b241/Allteeth/Dsc00041.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b241/All...0039_edited.jpg

Thanks


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

Serrasalmus geryi 
almost 100 percent 
does it have a line running from tip to tail
if so def geryi then


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Def dont think its a geryi. 
I think its a compressus or altuvie. With the spotting in relation to the lateral line my guess would lean toward the altuvei side.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I am not sure about the first one but the 2nd is a Rhom


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...the first one is not a geryi, but I would agree it is from the compressus group. The picture is somewhat washed out so it is difficult to get a good look at the spotting. I would say either compressus or altuvei.

The second picture is of a rhom.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

didnt realize there was two fish. Only looked at the 1st image. hehe

ya i agree the 2nd one is def a rhom.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

well i give up tryin to id 
this is like the 10th time im wrong 
stick a fork in me folks im done


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Powder said:


> well i give up tryin to id
> this is like the 10th time im wrong
> stick a fork in me folks im done


why? This is how ya learn. So what you didnt guess properly. 
I can see how it can be mistaken for a geryi. Geryi and altuvei are from the same family and share the fact they have very compressed body types. If you already havnt go check out franks website and just familiarize yourself with some of the key features of some of the more commonly avaliable species. You'll be a Frank in no time!


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

im not rly good at iding but, awsome fish


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

Yep, like Powder I thought Geryi but I see now. I have had 2 Compressus and this doesn't look like them. Gotta be Altuvei and second Rhom.


----------



## whatsthedeal (Feb 3, 2006)

Allteeth said:


> What are these guys? Both fairly mature. 6" plus.
> 
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b241/Allteeth/Dsc00041.jpg
> 
> ...


compressus and a rhombeus.


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

Just picked up 2 of the rhoms. 6 1/2" and 7 1/2. Eyes are red on both. Only difference between the 2 is size. Perfect!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

#1 altuvei

#2 rhom


----------



## AUDIOSLAVED (Jan 29, 2006)

altuvei
rhom


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i agree second one is rhom, can someone explain the difference between altuviei and compressus?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

S. compressus do have bars under the lateral line and S. altuvei don't


----------

